# Wood Glue insted Of CA?



## Toevrythingturnturn (Feb 5, 2014)

Like the title says.. I have a boat load of wood glue and not much CA ..so could  i use wood glue insted of CA? and whats a good practice to use it if so?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 5, 2014)

What would you use it for?  Certainly not as a finish and it's not formulated for wood to metal.  You can use ca or reg superglue, epoxy or gorilla glue   

I would think that it would be an option for segmenting though


----------



## sschering (Feb 5, 2014)

For wood to wood segmenting it works fine.. I glued up my YoYo blanks with Tightbond II and it's holding up fine even after a few good hits on the floor.. CA finish is taking a beating though


----------



## Toevrythingturnturn (Feb 5, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> What would you use it for?  Certainly not as a finish and it's not formulated for wood to metal.  You can use ca or reg superglue, epoxy or gorilla glue
> 
> I would think that it would be an option for segmenting though



Im sorry i forgot too add what for ! I wanted to use to make my own custom wood blanks (cutting up and re-gluing blanks)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 5, 2014)

I've used wood glue for segmenting.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2014)

Toevrythingturnturn said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > What would you use it for?  Certainly not as a finish and it's not formulated for wood to metal.  You can use ca or reg superglue, epoxy or gorilla glue
> ...



Yup... that can definitely work.   I've segmented wood blanks with it and like any other wood to wood bond, the glue can be very strong if you do it right.   Add metal or acrylic into the mix and you're toast though.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 6, 2014)

Wood glue like TB II forms a wood to wood bond which is stronger than the wood.
Your segmenting requires good, solid joints without gaps because it's not a gap-filling glue.


----------

